# HP iPAQ continual restart problem



## darikuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I bought a new handheld (PDA) from an online vendor up to 6 months ago, it is a HP iPAQ rx3715 running Windows Mobile (Pocket PC 2003 Pro). I have been using a program I installed from the internet which queries a database and returns a search result- this is my Japanese dictionary. I have had no trouble with using this for months, except where I had a memory issue and needed to close some other programs on the PDA to free it up.

Anyway last night I was using my dictionary program, when the screen went all grainy- I wish I had time for a photo but I didn't- the screen display started showing horizontal lines which gradually turned the display into a gray gradient- like an old computer game where you lose or something, a blinds effect.
After that it restarted itself. I have tried to use the PDA since, but every menu I try and enter causes it to restart, I can't even change the volume from the home screen as this causes a restart too.
Earlier in the day I was using Pocket Word and the calendar but I'm pretty sure that's it.

I have tried leaving it for a while after a restart and accessing a menu, I've tried using it with and without my SD card inserted, I've tried turning it off and leaving the battery out for a few minutes, and I've tried resetting it a few times in a row before I try and access anything. I can't even get to the menu where I can close all running programs so I have no idea if it's a memory issue or not.

I have just tried connecting it to the docking station on the computer, it seems to be charging through the dock, but it won't run the synching program so the computer doesn't know it's connected. I really don't want to perform a hard reset because of files on the PDA but I will as a last resort.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks very much...


----------



## darikuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry, not sure how to edit my original post...

It seems the computer knows when the PDA connects to the computer because it makes the device connecting noise and I can see it in the safely remove hardware menu. However, the Windows Mobile Manager doesn't run and I can't see the device in my computer drives menu with everything else. So, the computer knows it's connected, but can't access it. Any thoughts?


----------



## kaab (May 14, 2010)

My ipaq has same problem, i usually connect it to wall charger (AC power supply), nothing else works, and close all the running programs. Hope it works for you


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Hope they have resolved their issue as this an 1½ year old thread.

BG


----------



## darikuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there, and no not really. I ended up flashing it to the original specs and a few months ago I had a similar problem- while turned off, it would just boot itself up and the screen would stay white with the backlight on, and would stay like that until it ran out of battery and then lost all it's memory, starting from the factory settings again.

Currently it is in dormancy with its battery taken out, and my fiancee has promised he will try putting the latest Windows mobile on it at some point to see if it runs better. I think it's a hardware problem but I will probably never find out.


----------

